
Tim Draper puts $1M into the Aragon blockchain project to create digital courts - ajaviaad
https://techcrunch.com/2020/02/19/tim-draper-puts-1m-into-the-aragon-blockchain-project-to-create-digital-courts/
======
verdverm
He should have sent his ETH or ANT to the 0x0000... wallet

Aragon is so anti establishment they will struggle.

All these alternative reality crapto dreamups need to get of there overly tall
horse

